# is this a buckthorn or wild cherry



## jerrycmorrow (Oct 3, 2013)

hey yall. got a couple of questions.

1. this tree - dbh ~ 12" - is growing next to an old pond. i can't tell if its a buckthorn or a wild cherry or some other species. 
2. fruit sure looks good but i'm wondering why its developing so late in the year. we had a pretty dry summer, that it? 

what say yall?


----------



## Ash_403 (Oct 3, 2013)

How many seeds/pits to a fruit? I believe cherries nearly always have one. Buckthorn 2 to 10 (from what I found doing a little searching online).


----------



## blades (Oct 10, 2013)

leaves do not match my buck thorn, nor the fruit . Fruit on mine are about 1/4" blue/purple items. So I am guessing what you have is a wild cherry of some type.


----------



## damato333 (Oct 12, 2013)

It looks likes a cherry just by the leaves and fruit. Are there horizontal lines on the younger limbs?


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Oct 12, 2013)

damato333 said:


> It looks likes a cherry just by the leaves and fruit. Are there horizontal lines on the younger limbs?



Yes


----------



## PJM (Nov 8, 2013)

Pin cherry, aka fire cherry. Seems awfully late for the fruit.


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Nov 21, 2013)

PJM said:


> Pin cherry, aka fire cherry. Seems awfully late for the fruit.


that's what i thought. why i was questioning it.


----------

